# Seconde fois que l'update automatique de Windows 10 empêche le boot.



## nicofem (11 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

en intro ma config :
---
Macpro 4,1 > 5,1
1 SSD entier pour WINDOWS
1 SSD entier pour MAC OS High SIERRA
1 HDD entier pour MAC OS  (données)
2 CG (ATI HD 2600 mac pour boot sur petit écran + NVIDIA GTX 980 PC pour écran principal). 
----

Après avoir dû réinstaller Windows début janvier suite à l'auto-update de décembre (qui a flingué le reboot > boot loop) je me retrouve avec un pb quasi identique suite à la maj que j'ai accepté de windows cette nuit. Le démarrage bloquait avant le login. Après des essais de réparation (notamment depuis mon CD Windows 10, ou en voulant revenir à mon point de restauration windows de janvier) rien n'ayant fonctionné je repars dans l'installation complète.
Il faut du courage...

Et j'ai quelques questions car j'ai oublié comment j'ai réussi  à installer en janvier, car les histoires de GPT m'avaient fait perdre quelques cheveux. Enfin j'avais noté la procédure mais pas le détail des manips... et surtout la réinstallation directe depuis le CD Win10 se lance puis échoue, j'imagine que c'est la faute aux sous partitions sur mon SSD

1/ Etat des disques depuis le terminal

Commande diskutil list

```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0

   1:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s1

   2:                        EFI NO NAME                 103.8 MB   disk0s2

   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         524.5 GB   disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         499.9 GB   disk1s2


/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Documents               319.7 GB   disk2s2


/dev/disk4 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk4

                                Physical Store disk1s2

   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 365.4 GB   disk4s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.5 MB    disk4s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                503.9 MB   disk4s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk4s4
```

à noter que c'est bien le disk0 qui est le SSD pour Windows.
*Question :*
- ne faut-il pas rassembler tout ça en une seule sous-partition ? (je ne comprends pas la différence de taille entre *525.1 GB   disk0 et 524.5 GB   disk0s4 par exemple.

Ensuite les commandes suivantes sont passées :


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ diskutil cs list

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```


et enfin :


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0

Password:

      start        size  index  contents

          0           1         PMBR

          1           1         Pri GPT header

          2          32         Pri GPT table

          34        2014  

        2048      921600      1  GPT part - DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC

      923648      202752      2  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B

    1126400       32768      3  GPT part - E3C9E316-0B5C-4DB8-817D-F92DF00215AE

    1159168  1024450560      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7

  1025609728        1007  

  1025610735          32         Sec GPT table

  1025610767           1         Sec GPT header
```

*Voilà ça c'est pour l'état des lieux afin de savoir déjà si qq chose cloche ?*

---------------------
Ci-dessous la procédure que j'ai suivie en assemblant différentes méthodes de différents sites pour installer windows en janvier :



> Sous Mac OS
> - Étape 1
> 
> Télécharger sur clé USB via assistant boot camp les drivers Apple pour Windows mais décocher installation windows (Je l'ai)
> ...


-------
Je poste toutes ces étapes car j'ai utilisé le forum en mode lecture en janvier et m'étais promis de faire un fil pour aider et puis voilà je n'avais pas pris le temps. Donc là si cela peut aider... c'est fait.
------
​Avant de retenter je vais attendre une éventuelle réponse au topic. Et peut-être des conseils sur ces updates de windows 10 qui flinguent mon boot ??
Le message d'erreur était dans une fenêtre avant le login :


> -- Fenêtre "Installer Windows"--
> Windows n'a pas pu terminer l'installation.
> Pour installer Windows sur cet ordinateur, redémarrez le programme d'installation.



:/


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2018)

Bonsoir *nico
*
Tu veux installer W-10 en clean install ? - en effaçant le *disk0* entier ?


----------



## nicofem (11 Février 2018)

Oui, et je pense qu'en resuivant mon pas à pas j'y arriverai, mais :
- est-ce que au niveau structure de mon disk0 tout est ok pour démarrer une install ?
- une idée de pourquoi les udpates win10 posent pb ? (avec les histoire d'uefi, de hmbr, de gpt etc. je suis pas assez calé pour avoir la moindre idée de pourquoi il se mélange les pinceaux.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2018)

nicofem a dit:


> est-ce que au niveau structure de mon disk0 tout est ok pour démarrer une install ?




je n'en ai aucune idée --> je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas

Ce n'est pas possible d'installer W-10 depuis un démarrage sur ton DVD --> en ayant un *disk0* n'offrant qu'une seule partition en *FAT-32* ?


----------



## nicofem (11 Février 2018)

OK, je veux bien essayer, mais là j'ai bien 4 partitions ?
Il faut que je modifie dans le terminal mon disk0 ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2018)

Est-ce qu'il faut une partition *EFI* de *209 Mo* en tête (= *disk0s1*) ?


----------



## nicofem (11 Février 2018)

Heu... aucune idée, mais le disk1 c'est celui avec High Sierra. 
Cela pose un problème pour installer windows sur le disk0 d'avoir cet EFI sur le disk 1 ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2018)

*disk0s1* veut dire : *disk0* (ou premier disque) > *s*lice *1* (ou première tranche logique = partition). Donc la partition n°*1* du *disk0*.


----------



## nicofem (11 Février 2018)

On est d'accord c'est juste que je n'ai pas compris la question sur la partition EFI de 209  Mo en en-tête car je vois ça sur le disk *disk1s1 *et non* disk0s1.*


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Tu ne vois pas de partition *EFI* en *disk0s1* du *disk0* > parce que tu as dû la supprimer après coup (alors qu'elle est créée automatiquement en tant que partition-Système de l'*EFI* lors de la génération d'une *GPT* = *G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able).


----------



## nicofem (12 Février 2018)

Ah ok ! C'est bien possible. Je ne me rappelle plus exactement de ce que j'ai fait. Certainement des bêtises. Donc il y a bien des manips à effectuer sur mon disk0 ? 

Faire réapparaître l'EFI manquant ?
Supprimer les partitions que windows a créé ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Un possibilité est d'effacer le *disk0* > en remettant une table *GUID* > ce qui va créer une partition *disk0s1 EFI* de *209 Mo*. Pour le reste de l'espace > créer un seul volume *disk0s2* au format *FAT-32*. Je peux te passer une commande qui le fait - si tu veux.

Cela effectué --> démarrer sur le DVD d'install et voir si le volume *FAT-32* du *disk0* est accepté comme destination d'installation de W-10.


----------



## nicofem (12 Février 2018)

> Je peux te passer une commande qui le fait - si tu veux.



Je veux bien, oui merci.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Alors repasse d'abord un :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau --> ainsi (pour ne pas avoir de sauts de lignes) :


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

C'est pour vérifier que les disques n'aient pas changé d'index numérique. Quel nom veux-tu pour le volume *FAT-32* ?


----------



## nicofem (12 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors repasse d'abord un :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...




```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s1
   2:                        EFI NO NAME                 103.8 MB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         524.5 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Documents               319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 366.3 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.5 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                503.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk3s4
```



> Quel nom veux-tu pour le volume *FAT-32* ?


 WIN10


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt fat32 WIN10 100%
```


cette commande efface la table actuelle > inscrit une nouvelle *GPT* > avec une partition principale au format *FAT-32* montant un volume intitulé *WIN-10*

Repasse ensuite un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## nicofem (12 Février 2018)

Voici :


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WIN10                   524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Documents               319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 366.3 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.5 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                503.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Voici ton disque :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WIN10                   524.9 GB   disk0s2
```


exactement ce qu'on voulait. Tu n'as plus qu'à tenter l'installation de W-10 dans *WIN10*.


----------



## nicofem (12 Février 2018)

OK merci,
je tente l'install depuis mon CD.


----------



## nicofem (12 Février 2018)

Hélas cela n'a pas marché...
Au moment du choix de la partition pour installer WINDOWS10, j'ai voulu prendre ma partition WIN10 et comme bien souvent, l'installeur a refusé, histoire de gpt, NTFS...

Pour le détail de mon disk0 j'ai passé cette commande si cela peut-être utile : sudo gpt show /dev/disk0

```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640        2008        
      411648  1025198080      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1025609728        1007        
  1025610735          32         Sec GPT table
  1025610767           1         Sec GPT header
```

En attendant je vais retenter l'installation.


----------



## nicofem (12 Février 2018)

J'ai noté le message d'erreur :



> Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné est du style de partition GPT.
> 
> Windows ne peut pas être installé dans cet espace disque. Windows doit être installé dans une partition formatée en NTFS



Je suis perdu?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

```
Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné est du style de partition GPT.
```

Il s'agit ici de la table de partition > déterminant le mode d'accès au disque : soit il s'agit d'une *GPT* => déterminant un mode d'accès par l'*EFI* directe ; soit il s'agit d'une *MBR* => déterminant un mode d'accès par un *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI.*


une *MBR* permettant éventuellement un accès disque est inscrite, comme table alternative, sur le bloc *0*. Actuellement, il s'agit d'une *PMBR* = *P*rotective_*MBR* = table bidon (fake) ne décrivant aucune partition et de permettant donc aucun mécanisme d'adresse du disque par *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI*. Pour qu'il puisse y avoir accès en mode *BIOS_émulé* (boot *Legacy* ou obsolète) --> il faudrait une table *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) décrivant au plus *3* partitions décalquées de celles de la *GPT*. La génération automatique d'une telle table *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* dès la création d'au moins une partition sur le disque dans un format Windows (comme le *FAT-32*) --> est un mécanisme logique qui a eu ses heures de gloire sur Mac jusqu'à l'OS «El Capitan 10.11» inclus. À partir de l'OS «Sierra 10.12» --> ce mécanisme logique est abandonné --> aucune création d'une partition dans un format Windows ne générant plus automatiquement de *HMBR* sur le bloc *0*.


ce qui revient à dire que le boot d'un OS Windows en mode *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI* (= boot *Legacy*) est considéré comme frappé d'obsolescence > de même que la version de l'OS = Windows-7 qu'il était chargé de booter. Windows-10 est un OS qui boote de façon privilégiée en mode *UEFI* = par l'*EFI* directe (sur Mac) adressant le disque par la *GPT*. Une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* > suscitant automatiquement une *émulation de BIOS* par l'*EFI* à sa simple lecture --> est un mécanisme logique parasite > parce qu'll prend le pas (*override*) sur l'*EFI* directe dans le temps du boot.


nonobstant --> comme il y a toujours de vieilles bécanes (principalement de vieux PC qui ne sont équipés que d'un *BIOS* en tant que programme interne ; mais aussi de vieux Mac qui ne prennent pas le boot direct de W-10 en mode *UEFI*) --> les ingénieurs de Microsoft ont ménagé un *boot_Legacy* secondaire de W-10. Ce qui veut dire : 2 *boot_loaders* (ou programmes de chargement) coexistent dans l'espace logique, aussi bien d'un installateur que de l'OS installé : un *bootmgr* ancien > exclusivement exécutable par un *BIOS* --> ce qui veut dire sur Mac par un *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI* & un *bootmgr.efi* > exclusivement exécutable par l'*EFI* directe.


ces 2 sortes de *boot_loaders* sont représentés à l'écran obtenu avec "*alt*" (càd. sont interprétés par le *boot_manager* ou gestionnaire de démarrage de l'*EFI*) --> d'une part par un disque intitulé *Windows* (= représentation du *boot_loader bootmgr* *Legacy*) > d'autre part par un disque intitulé *EFI Boot* (= représentation du *boot_loader bootmgr.efi*). Choisir le disque *Windows* > c'est déclencher le mode : *BIOS_émulé* par l'*EF*I --> il faut alors à toute force une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* permettant l'accès disque. Choisir *EFI Boot* > c'est déclencher le mode : *EFI* directe --> c'est alors la *GPT* des *32* blocs suivant le bloc *0* qui permet l'accès disque > et il ne faut pas de *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* qui susciterait un faux aiguillage de démarrage.

Question : as-tu eu le choix des 2 disques = des 2 démarrages de l'OS d'installation du DVD = *Windows* & *EFI Boot* ?

----------


```
Windows ne peut pas être installé dans cet espace disque. Windows doit être installé dans une partition formatée en NTFS
```

Ça --> c'est du pipeau, comme problème. Il s'agit du simple format de la partition *WIN10* > càd. du type de système de fichiers qui se trouve actuellement inscrit sur l'en-tête du conteneur de blocs de la partition.

Traditionnellement sur Mac --> c'est toujours un format de système de fichiers *MSDOS (FAT-32)* qui se trouve injecté en accueil dans le conteneur de la partition dédié à Windows. Il ne s'agit que d'un format préliminaire et il n'y a eu aucune variation à travers le temps.

Il faut constamment, une fois la session d'installation de Windows ouverte, sélectionner la partition au format d'accueil *MSDOS (FAT-32)* --> et utiliser l'option "*Formater*" afin d'effacer ce système de fichiers pour le remplacer par un *Windows_NTFS*. C'est le programme d'installation de Windows qui exécute cette tâche de re-formatage.

----------

En résumé : à condition que ton Mac ne soit pas ancien au point de nécessiter le boot *Legacy* de Windows - y compris de W-10 --> alors il faut démarrer l'OS d'installation de Windows en choisissant le disque *EFI Boot* > afin de booter en mode : *EFI* directe > exécutant un *boot_loader bootmgr.efi* > et adressant le disque par la *GPT* déjà en place. Cela fait --> il faut sélectionner la partition *WIN-10* au format *MSDOS (FAT-32)* et utiliser l'option "*Formater*" pour injecter à la place un système de fichiers de format *Windows_NTFS*.


----------



## nicofem (13 Février 2018)

Ok merci c'est très clair. En effet je n'avais pas choisi au boot la bonne icône de CD... (EFI).
Je retenterai ce soir et posterai le résultat.
Pour le modèle de mac c'est un Mac Pro 4.1 > 5.1


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

*Nico*


*a)* soit il te faut essayer le mode d'installation *UEFI* : démarrage avec "*alt*" --> choix du disque *EFI Boot* > sélection de la partition *WIN10* > reformatage en *NTFS* --> voir si le programme d'installation accepte

*b)* soit (si ton Mac est trop ancien pour supporter ce type d'installation) essayer le mode d'installation *Legacy* : avec l'utilitaire *gdisk* --> créer une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* décrivant la partition *WIN10* comme démarrable > démarrage avec "*alt*" --> choix du disque *Windows* > sélection de la partition *WIN10* > reformatage en *NTFS* --> voir si le programme d'installation accepte

=> s'il faut explorer le procédé *b)* --> je pourrai t'indiquer comment procéder avec *gdisk* pour la création d'une *HMBR*.


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2018)

Je ne pense pas que l'installation de Windows 10 soit possible dans un Mac Pro de 2009/2010, mais pas de problème avec une version de Windows 7. Quelle est l'année de ton Mac Pro ?


----------



## nicofem (13 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que l'installation de Windows 10 soit possible dans un Mac Pro de 2009/2010, mais pas de problème avec une version de Windows 7. Quelle est l'année de ton Mac Pro ?


Hello, pourtant je l'ai déjà fait 2 fois. Une fois en upgradant mon Windows 7 lorsque c'était gratuit. Puis suite au plantage (bootloop) après une mise à jour de Windows 10, je l'ai réinstallé en achetant un CD et un nouveau SSD. L'installation est passée la deuxième fois mais j'ai dû faire des manips complexes (cf mon premier post).
Puis lors de la mise à jour de Windows de la semaine passée, impossible d'aller au bout de démarrage.
D'où ma nouvelle tentative. 
Le mac est de 2009. Je l'installe sans boot camp, c'est sur un SSD dédié.
Maintenant si c'est problématique pour les updates de Windows, je repartirai sur Seven... mais je perdrai la visibilité par l'os (version home) de mes 32 Go de ram


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2018)

Je parle bien d'une installation directe de Windows 10, pas de Windows 7 puis d'une mise à jour vers Windows 10. C'est matériellement parlant lié avec la carte mère du Mac Pro et de son année.

Il se pourrait aussi que les pilotes/drivers posent problème d'ou tes déconvenues, car par défaut il n'y a aucune raison d'un dysfonctionnement du boot lors d'une simple mise à jour avec Windows Update.


----------



## nicofem (13 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *a)*


cela n'a pas marché* *
Le message lors de la tentative de formatage


> Windows n'a pas pu être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné est du style de partition GPT


​


macomaniac a dit:


> *b)*


Il ne me reste peut-être plus que cette option > HMBR ?



Locke a dit:


> Je parle bien d'une installation directe de Windows 10, pas de Windows 7 puis d'une mise à jour vers Windows 10. C'est matériellement parlant lié avec la carte mère du Mac Pro et de son année.
> 
> Il se pourrait aussi que les pilotes/drivers posent problème d'ou tes déconvenues, car par défaut il n'y a aucune raison d'un dysfonctionnement du boot lors d'une simple mise à jour avec Windows Update.



Aïe, je suis étonné que cela ne soit pas plus connu. Des macpro 4.1 il y en a encore en service, quid de Windows 10 ?


----------



## nicofem (13 Février 2018)

Lien sur la possibilité d''installer Windows sur Macpro 4.1@5.1 (mon modèle donc)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

*Nico*

Tu as bien enlevé tous les autres disques > sauf le *disk0* > avant de booter sur ton DVD d'install et de choisir *EFI Boot *?


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2018)

nicofem a dit:


> Lien sur la possibilité d''installer Windows sur Macpro 4.1@5.1 (mon modèle donc)


C'est le parcours du combattant !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est le parcours du combattant !




et qui va se taper la création de l'*H*ybrid_*MBR* sur le bloc *0* > pour permettre le démarrage en mode *Legacy* ?


----------



## nicofem (13 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Nico*
> 
> Tu as bien enlevé tous les autres disques > sauf le *disk0* > avant de booter sur ton DVD d'install et de choisir *EFI Boot *?


Zut, non !
Je vais rententer ce soir.
Sinon on partira sur le boot legacy...


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

Tu n'auras qu'à dire quand tu es disponible.


question : j'avais l'impression que tu avais déjà réussi à installer Windows-10... - comment avais-tu fait, alors ?


----------



## nicofem (14 Février 2018)

Hello, désolé hier soir je n'ai pu tester. Je viens de faire la Méthode a) en enlevant les disques Mac OS. 
Chou blanc > message GPT

Alors oui, j'avais réussi à installer win10 (en galérant) et je l'ai fait en utilisant la ligne de commande (cf mon post 1) pour faire un "clean" du DD et virer la partition EFI. Mais cela n'a t-il pas été la cause de mes problèmes d'update de Windows après coup ? Impossibilité de finir la séquence de démarrage ?


----------



## nicofem (16 Février 2018)

@macomaniac 
Je suis partant pour tenter l'option b)


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2018)

nicofem a dit:


> Je suis partant pour tenter l'option b)



D'accord. Quand tu sera connecté (et si je le suis aussi).


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

Je suis dispo si cela convient.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Alors profitons-en.

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> que je voie où en est la configuration du *disk0*


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

Alors voici :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data                         524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk5         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Documents               319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WINDOC                  499.9 GB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5  *4.3 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk5
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 365.8 GB   disk5s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.5 MB    disk5s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                503.9 MB   disk5s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk5s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Cette partition --> 

```
2:       Microsoft Basic Data                         524.9 GB   disk0s2
```


n'a pas de volume défini.

Je suppose que tu veux un format *FAT-32* en accueil ?


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

heu... oui j'imagine.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume fat32 WIN10 disk0s2
```


la commande reformate la partition en *FAT-32* et monte un volume intitulé *WIN10*

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur -> repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau mis-à-jour.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WIN10                   524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk5         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Documents               319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WINDOC                  499.9 GB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5  *4.3 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk5
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 366.0 GB   disk5s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.5 MB    disk5s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                503.9 MB   disk5s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk5s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Bon !

Pour qu'on puisse manipuler la table de partition > il faut que le *SIP* soit désactivé. Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut actuel du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

System Integrity Protection status: enabled.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

*Enabled* = activé. Pour désactiver le *SIP* -->

- re-démarre > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  (= démarrage sur l'OS de secours).

Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu Utilitaires > lance le Terminal (c'est celui de l'OS de secours : le seul dans lequel on puisse désactiver le *SIP*). Passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Redémarre normalement et signale quand tu as réouvert ta session.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Enabled* = activé. Pour désactiver le *SIP* -->
> 
> - re-démarre > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  (= démarrage sur l'OS de secours).
> 
> ...


Ok done!


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

j'ai repassé la commande pour vérifier

System Integrity Protection status: disabled.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Pour avoir un aperçu du *disk0* dans sa condition actuelle --> passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```


cette commande affiche la distribution des blocs du disques > en montrant notamment les caractéristiques des 2 tables de partition situées sur les blocs de tête

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

```
start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  976363488      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  976773128          7        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Ce que tu vois là -->

```
0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
```

correspond aux 2 tables de partition -->


la table de partition *MBR* alternative sur le seul bloc *0* --> qui est désignée comme *PMBR* = *P*rotective_*MBR* ("fake" ne décrivant pas de partition et inservable pour un boot en mode *BIOS*)

la table de partition principale *GPT* sur les blocs *1* à *32* (avec son en-tête fournissant un code de boot à l'*EFI* > et la table proprement dite constituée des descripteurs des partitions du disque).

La *PMBR* du bloc *0* est la table qui doit être convertie au type *Hybride* (décrivant des partitions en mode *MBR*) > pour permettre le  boot *Legacy* par un *BIOS_émulé*.

Pour cela il faut un utilitaire de tierce partie = *gdisk* - œuvre de _Roderick Smith_ développeur de «rEFInd».

Pour le télécharger va à --> ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) > presse le bouton *Download* --> tu obtiens un paquet d'installation intitulé : *gdisk-1.0.3.pkg*. Tu le double-cliques et l'utiltaire *gdisk* va être installé at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk* d'où il sera appelable directement dans une commande du *Terminal*.

=> signale quand c'est fait.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

Fait =)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Alors par la commande -->

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


tu appelles *gdisk* à ouvrir le *disk0*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Je suis en train de te rédiger le tuto des opérations avec *gdisk* -->


patiente encore quelques minutes


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

pas de souci


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

```
Command (? for help):
```


est l'invite de commande interactive de *gdisk*. Tu vas être amené à saisir une série de commandes (qui se réduiront à un seule lettre le plus souvent) > que tu valideras chaque fois avec la touche "Entrée" du clavier --> ce qui déclenchera un affichage de *gdisk* te proposant d'enchaîner sur une nouvelle commande.

Tu tapes :

```
r
```
 (comme *r*ecovery mode) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens la nouvelle invite de commande de ce mode :

```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```
Tu tapes :

```
h
```
 (comme *h*ybrid mbr) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens l'affichage :

```
WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:
```
Tu tapes :

```
2
```
 (comme partition disk0s*2*) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens l'affichage :

```
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N):
```
Tu tapes :

```
y
```
 (comme *y*es) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens l'affichage :

```
Creating entry for GPT partition #2 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07):
```
Tu tapes :

```
07
```
 (hex code du type de partition *Microsoft Basic Data*) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens l'affichage :

```
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N):
```
Tu tapes :

```
y
```
 (comme *y*es) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens l'affichage :

```
Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N)
```
Tu tapes :

```
n
```
 (comme *n*o - *important !* --> *refuser*) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens l'affichage :

```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```
Tu tapes :

```
w
```
 (comme *w*rite) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens l'affichage :

```
Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```
Tu tapes :

```
y
```
 (comme *y*es) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens l'affichage :

```
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
```

- tu récupères l'invite de commande habituelle du *Terminal* --> signe que l'opération *gdisk* est finie.

Re-démarre une fois et signale quand tu as ré-ouvert ta session.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

je me suis mis en pause là :


```
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07):
```

car j'ai


```
Enter an MBR hex code (default FF):
```

puis-je continuer avec le 07 ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Tu as bien saisi juste avant comme n° de partition --> *2* ?


si oui --> le hex code est bien *07*.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

Ok effectué


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Alors passe les 2 commandes :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
(tu pourras faire quitter *gdisk* ensuite par *ctrl c*)


qui affichent le tableau des blocs et le tableau des tables de partition

=> poste ces tableaux ici pour vérification.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  976363488      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  976773128          7        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
```

et


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Comme tu peux voir dans ce haut de tableau de *gpt* -->

```
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
```


la table de partition du bloc *0* n'est plus *PMBR* mais *MBR* - décrite comme «  *Suspicious MBR* » = synonyme de *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*)

- et dans ce haut de tableau de *gdisk* --> 

```
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
```


il y a bien déclaration d'une *MBR* de type *hybrid*.

Donc l'opération s'est bien effectuée. Tu n'as plus qu'à tester l'installation de Windows-10 --> en démarrant exclusivement sur le volume affiché comme *Windows* (et pas *EFI Boot*) de ton DVD d'install. Tu vas bien voir comment réagit le programme d'installation > qui aura été booté en mode *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI*.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Édit --> j'ai oublié de te demander de repasser un :

```
diskutil list
```


et de poster le tableau des disques

=> que je vérifie la distribution des partitions du *disk0*.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

OK, merci pour toute ton aide et ton temps, c'est très précieux.
Voici le tableau du disque 0


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk0s2
```

Si ok je reboot sur le CD (pas la partie EFI) et retente un install.
J'imagine qu'il faudra cliquer sur formater lors de l'install ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Ce n'est pas le bon disque ici --> est-ce que les disques ont changé d'index après re-démarrage ?

Poste le tableau complet des disques.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WIN10                   524.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Documents               319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 367.3 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.5 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                503.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WINDOC                  499.9 GB   disk4s2
```

Ah... j'ai dû faire une modif car je n'arrivai pas à booter en cmd+R j'ai choisi comme disque de démarrage mon disque Mac OS...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Il va falloir vérifier qu'on n'a pas créé une *HMBR* sur le mauvais disque. L'annonce du hex code *FF* (à la place du *07* attendu) me laisse penser que c'est bien sur l'actuel *disk0* (avec *apfs*) qu'on a créé la *HMBR* et pas sur le *disk1* avec la partition *fat-32*.

Si c'est le cas > pas de problème - ça se supprime et ça se recrée ailleurs. 

Passe les 2 commandes :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```


poste les 2 tableaux et on saura tout.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  976363488      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  976773128          7        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
```

&


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640        2008        
      411648  1025198080      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1025609728        1007        
  1025610735          32         Sec GPT table
  1025610767           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Bon ! on n'a pas adressé le bon disque. La *HMBR* est sur l'actuel *disk0* (*apfs*) et le *disk1* (*fat32*) a gardé sa *PMBR* -->


on efface sur le *disk0* > on crée sur le *disk1*

Opération effacement sur le *disk0*

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


qui ouvre le disque *apfs* -- > puis enchaîne (en validant avec "Entrée" chaque fois) les commandes que je te présente en tableau :


```
x
n
w
y
```


*x* --> e*x*pert mode

*n* --> *n*ew Protective_MBR

*w* --> *w*rite (écrire la table)

*y* --> *y*es (confirmer)

Quand tu l'as fait --> tu redémarres une fois > tu t'assures par un :

```
diskutil list
```


préalable que le *disk0* est toujours l'*apfs *> tu repasses alors un :


```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 (sinon tu changes l'index pour adresser le disque *apfs*)


poste le tableau pour vérification.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

Ok je crois que je comprends.
Au reboot, il vient de me remettre en disk0 le WIN10...


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WIN10                   524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Documents               319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 367.4 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.5 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                503.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WINDOC                  499.9 GB   disk4s2
```

Du coup je me suis permis de lancer ces 2 commandes pour vérifier le disk0 et le disk 1


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640        2008        
      411648  1025198080      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1025609728        1007        
  1025610735          32         Sec GPT table
  1025610767           1         Sec GPT header
```
&

```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  976363488      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  976773128          7        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Oui --> avec un peu d'entraînement ça se fait comme sur des roulettes.

Donc l'information qui importait est ici -->

```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
```


sachant que l'actuel *disk1* est l'*apfs* --> il a bien récupéré une *PMBR*. RAS.

# note: les index numériques ne sont pas des constantes (des attributs attachés aux disques) > mais des variables (exprimant l'ordre temporel dans le processus d'attachement des disques au Système)

----------

À présent : création d'une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* du disque *fat-32* > lequel porte actuellement le même index que lors de ton opération antérieure. Donc aucun changement --> tu commences par ouvrir le *disk0* (= l'actuel *fat-32*) par la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


puis tu te reportes au message #58 (le tuto de la page précédente) pour enchaîner les commandes.

Tu re-démarres quand tu as fini > tu repasses un :

```
diskutil list
```


hé ! hé! c'est que les disques auront peut-être encore permuté d'index --> tu passes les commandes :


```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


en mettant bien l'index du disque *fat32*

=> et tu postes les 3 tableaux ensemble pour vérification.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

Pas de permutation on dirait


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WIN10                   524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Documents               319.7 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 367.5 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.5 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                503.9 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WINDOC                  499.9 GB   disk4s2
```

Puis


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         MBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640        2008        
      411648  1025198080      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1025609728        1007        
  1025610735          32         Sec GPT table
  1025610767           1         Sec GPT header
```

et


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Ce coup-ci tu es bon -->

```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
```

et :


```
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
```


il y a bien une *H*ybrid_*MBR* sur le bloc *0* du *disk0* (*fat32*)

# note: je suis sûr que cette fois-ci *gdisk* t'a proposé automatiquement comme hex code de la partition *2* --> *07*

- tu es paré pour tester l'installation de W-10 en mode *Legacy* (= mécanisme : *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI* --> *HMBR* du bloc *0* du *disk0* > exécution du *boot_loader bootmgr* alternatif du volume WIN10.


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

Oui le code était 07.

Allez je me relance ds cette laborieuse installation.
Encore un immense merci pour ton partage de connaissance sur le sujet.

Pour quelqu'un qui n'installe pas windows c'est encore plus appréciable 

Je reviens très vite pour dire si l'install se fait ou non.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

nicofem a dit:


> Je reviens très vite pour dire si l'install se fait ou non.




Ne te presse surtout pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






car je vais déclarer forfait pour ce soir --> j'apprendrai donc le résultat des courses demain matin...


----------



## nicofem (17 Février 2018)

Après avoir choisi avec "alt" l'icône Windows > écran noir avec une ligne blanche en haut > Appuyez sur n'importe quelle touche pour démarrer du CD-ROM ou DVD-ROM.... 

J'appuie sur mon clavier et rien n'y fait...

J'ai déjà eu ce message avec le boot sur l'icône EFI et l'appui clavier fonctionnait, mais là rien ??


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Manifestement --> le DVD que tu as gravé ne supporte pas le boot en mode *Legacy* de son OS d'installation.


Est-ce que tu peux le démarrer en choisissant l'affichage *EFI Boot* (si présent) ?


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

Pas gravé, c'est un original.
Oui il propose EFI.

Je teste.

Edit : le programme d'install se lance via EFI

Edit 2 : après le formattage de WIN10 le message de refus est logique :



> Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les systèmes EFI Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT.


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

Si j'essaye de reconvertir en GPT depuis l'invite de commande disponible depuis le DVD comme présenté ici : https://lecrabeinfo.net/comment-convertir-un-disque-dur-mbr-en-gpt-sur-windows-10-8-et-7.html

Il n'y aura pas de conflit avec ce que l'on a fait ds le terminal ? ( HMBR vs PMBR ) 
Ou bien est-ce plus prudent de revenir au PMBR depuis le terminal puis convertir le disque en GPT depuis l'invite de commande ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Tu n'as pas besoin de convertir le *disk0* en *GPT* --> puisqu'une *GPT* inscrite sur les blocs *1* > *32* est déjà sa table de partition principale.

La table de partition *HMBR* du bloc *0* est une table de partition alternative. Si tu veux retenter l'installation de W-10 en mode *UEFI* --> il faut simplement reconvertir cette *HMBR* à une *PMBR* neutre (comme on l'a fait pour le disque *apfs*).

L'article que tu cites est sans pertinence --> car il concerne des utilisateurs de PC chez qui les disques démarrables ne portent jamais qu'une seule table de partition. Alors qu'une spécificité des Mac depuis lurette --> est d'avoir des disques démarrables portant toujours 2 tables de partition : une *GPT* principale et une *MBR* alternative > dont le type est soit *PMBR* soit *HMBR*. Une problématique de reconversion *MBR* => *GPT* (ou l'inverse) est donc a priori non avenue, puisque la *GPT* est toujours présente sur un disque Mac démarrable.


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

Mince, ton message à l'air tronqué.

La... ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Le postage m'avait échappé en cours de rédaction --> le message #82 est actuellement complet. Tu n'as qu'à recharger la page.


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

OK merci.

Je repasse donc en PMBR le disk0.

selon ce post > la solution est dans le dernier post de retirer le SIP (sur un iMac 2012). Cela tombe bien, nous l'avons fait ensemble hier soir.

Cela ne coûte rien de retenter avec le boot EFI du CD.

Sinon je vois que l'avant dernier post (mac pro identique au mien, mais méthode avec l'ISO WINDOWS 10  sur clé USB (alors que moi j'ai un DVD original), le dénommé 2000one indique qu'il faut retirer ALL disks internes pour booter correctement en EFI.

Heu... moi je veux bien mais lorsque je tente l'install je laisse uniquement mon disque de destination. On peut brancher "à chaud" après le démarrage un disque interne une fois l'installeur de Windows lancé ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

nicofem a dit:


> On peut brancher "à chaud" après le démarrage un disque interne une fois l'installeur de Windows lancé ?



Pas impossibie > mais qu'est-ce que ça va changer ?


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

Je ne sais pas mais quand on coule on se raccroche à la première bouée qui passe 
Ceci dit, je n'ai pas eu besoin de tester car j'ai réussi à lancer l'install (enfin c'est en cours).

Comment ? Et bien comme lors de ma précédente installation. En lançant diskpart en ligne de commande pour reformater le disque car l'option de formatage ou de suppression de l'installateur ne permet pas de passer à l'étape suivante.

Mais utiliser la fonction "clean" de diskpart supprime la partition EFI... je n'aurai peut-être pas dû... est-ce la raison de mes déboires ultérieurs lors des updates ?

Ah ben... edit en direct :

Message d'erreur lors de l'installation :
Windows n'a pas pu mettre à jour la configuration de démarrage de l'ordinateur. L'installation ne peut pas se poursuivre. 


Après à voir lu et relu des dizaines de pages et vu que j'ai déjà réussi à installer sur ce disque je crois que je vais tenter differemment  :
- Je vais refaire mon fat32 ds OS X
- au lancement de l'installer je lance diskpart part et formate en ntfs la partition fat32 (et conserve la partition EFI).

We will see...


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

J'ai une question qui me taraude au passage.

Dans le terminal mon disque 0 est reconnu avec une partition WIN10 de 524.9 GB (ci-dessous)


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WIN10                   524.9 GB   disk0s2
```

et pourquoi l'installeur windows m'annonce moins ?  (pas un peu moins, beaucoup moins > environ 488 GB > ce que gdisk montre ci-dessous)


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s1
   2:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         524.5 GB   disk0s4
```

Là j'ai toujours 524.5 GB (avec 0.4 de répartis sur les 2 nouvelles partitions créées par l'installeur windows)
Mais avec un regard plus approfondi (option i de gdisk) j'ai l'impression qu'il en manque ?


```
Command (? for help): i
Partition number (1-4): 1
Partition GUID code: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC (Windows RE)
Partition unique GUID: 5AB0A389-059B-4179-8D73-C05729072CC5
First sector: 2048 (at 1024.0 KiB)
Last sector: 923647 (at 451.0 MiB)
Partition size: 921600 sectors (450.0 MiB)
Attribute flags: 8000000000000001
Partition name: 'Basic data partition'

Command (? for help): i
Partition number (1-4): 2
Partition GUID code: C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B (EFI System)
Partition unique GUID: 71E33681-983D-4B6F-BD12-B06E30BD68B9
First sector: 923648 (at 451.0 MiB)
Last sector: 1128447 (at 551.0 MiB)
Partition size: 204800 sectors (100.0 MiB)
Attribute flags: 8000000000000000
Partition name: 'EFI system partition'

Command (? for help): i
Partition number (1-4): 3
Partition GUID code: E3C9E316-0B5C-4DB8-817D-F92DF00215AE (Microsoft reserved)
Partition unique GUID: 1C0CA5BB-EBF4-47FA-ACF8-4D28299567A8
First sector: 1128448 (at 551.0 MiB)
Last sector: 1161215 (at 567.0 MiB)
Partition size: 32768 sectors (16.0 MiB)
Attribute flags: 8000000000000000
Partition name: 'Microsoft reserved partition'

Command (? for help): i
Partition number (1-4): 4
Partition GUID code: EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 (Microsoft basic data)
Partition unique GUID: A958C4CA-F7B3-49C9-98D4-1237F8A735E3
First sector: 1161216 (at 567.0 MiB)
Last sector: 1025609727 (at 489.0 GiB)
Partition size: 1024448512 sectors (488.5 GiB)
Attribute flags: 0000000000000000
Partition name: 'Basic data partition'
```

ou alors les GB et les GiB ne sont pas équivalents (histoires d'octets ?)


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Les *GB* = *gigabytes* (base 10) et les *Gi* = *gibibytes* (base 2).


*1 Gi *= *1,07374 Go* (ou GB)

*1 Go* (ou GB) = *0,931323 Gi*


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Les *GB* = *gigabytes* (base 10) et les *Gi* = *gibibytes* (base 2).
> 
> 
> *1 Gi *= *1,07374 Go* (ou GB)
> ...


ok merci.
bon je retourne tenter d'installer windows.

Ah et tu 'mavais demandé au tout début du fil : faut-il une partition EFI ? en fait je ne sais pas et j'ai vu que diskpart ne voyait que cette partition, j'ai fait un screen je vais le poster.


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

Voici le screen.
La commande list disk fait apparaitre 489 GiB (si j'ai bien compris le post précédent)

et la commande "detail disk" ne montre que la partition EFI de 200 Mo

Mon problème d'installation qui ne se termine pas vient peut-être de là ?

Alors faut-il ou pas cette partition EFI ???


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

Je me réponds avec ce lien

Votre avis herr macomaniac ?

je crois que c'est ce que j'avais fait en janvier lors de ma première install.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Tu n'as qu'à essayer de répéter ce qui avait marché la première fois.

Je te le redis : je n'ai aucune expérience de Windows que je n'utilise pas.


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

oui certes...  
En fait je n'arrive pas à comprendre si c'est important ou non d'avoir cette partition EFI, car "si cela ne l'est pas", je peux peut-être la supprimer depuis le terminal ?


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

J'ai supprimé l'EFI depuis la ligne de commande de l'installer Windows (fonction clean) reboot derrière puis l'installation s'est faite sans formater le disque.

Hourra !

Je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi les updates ont buggué. Fingers crossed...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Alors note la méthode que tu as employée dans un fichier que tu sauras retrouver.


----------



## nicofem (18 Février 2018)

en effet, et je le ferai ici.
Je subodore que pour réussir les updates il faut enlever les disques (comme a l'installation).


----------



## nicofem (22 Février 2018)

Coucou 
Je devrai changer le titre de mon topci car c'est la 3ème fois qu'après avoir installé windows 10 avec succès, l'update me flingue mon install. Avant de réinstaller (maintenant que je trouvé la manipulation) j'ai voulu lancer une petite commande terminal sur mon disque 0. A noter que pendant l'installe windows, et l'update, ce disque était seul dans mon macpro.

Alors avant l'installation la commande "sudo gdisk /dev/disk0" donnait


```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
The protective MBR's 0xEE partition is oversized! Auto-repairing.

Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
```

Après l'installation et plantage update de windows la même commande donne


```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: MBR only
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: not present


***************************************************************
Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format
in memory. THIS OPERATION IS POTENTIALLY DESTRUCTIVE! Exit by
typing 'q' if you don't want to convert your MBR partitions
to GPT format!
***************************************************************
```

Lors de la manip d'install de windows j'ai mis un coup de commande "Clean". Cela aurait-il pu killer GPT et la Protective MBR ? Ou bien OSX ne les voit pas sur du NTFS ?


```
nico-PC:~ nicofem$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:               Windows_NTFS Réservé au système      524.3 MB   disk0s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS BOOTCAMP                524.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                       0x27                         509.6 MB   disk0s3
```

A noter que la piste d'un problème de périph incompatible est peut-être en jeu aussi.
J'ai eu droit à un joli BSOD au dernier reboot de windows avec une erreur que je n'ai pas eu le temps de noter mais qui faisait mention d'un problème graphique. Mon ATI HD 2600 XT est-elle trop ancienne ? Ou le mix ATI + NVIDIA GTX 980 pose un souci ? j'avais installé les derniers drivers nvidia avant l'update...


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2018)

La 2è version de ton disque présente une seule table de partition > résidente du bloc *0* = une *MBR* (type Windows classique) ou *FDisk_Partition_scheme*.

Cette *MBR* n'est pas une *H*ybrid_*MBR* > dans la mesure où aucune *GPT* n'existe comme table prioritaire > dont les descriptions de partitions auraient servi de modèle à celles de la *MBR*. C'est donc une *MBR* au sens indépendant, décrivant des partitions du disque.


est-ce que c'était l'état de ton disque alors que Windows-10 était encore démarrable dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* ?


----------



## nicofem (22 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La 2è version de ton disque présente une seule table de partition > résidente du bloc *0* = une *MBR* (type Windows classique) ou *FDisk_Partition_scheme*.
> 
> Cette *MBR* n'est pas une *H*ybrid_*MBR* > dans la mesure où aucune *GPT* n'existe comme table prioritaire > dont les descriptions de partitions auraient servi de modèle à celles de la *MBR*. C'est donc une *MBR* au sens indépendant, décrivant des partitions du disque.
> 
> ...


Et bien je vais réinstaller (sans updater) et passer cette commande pour répondre à ta question.
More to follow


----------



## nicofem (24 Février 2018)

Je mets vite ici mon howto :
Pour 1 disque dédié entier à Windows, et si c'est le disk0 (sinon changer ci-dessous le n° du disque) :
Dans terminal passer la commande pour du FAT32 avec GPT : 


> diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt fat32 WIN10 100%



- Avoir inséré le DVD d'install.
- Eteindre et débrancher tous les périphs sauf souris/clavier.
- *Oter tous les disques durs* (sauf celui qui recevra windows)
- Rebooter sur le DVD > EFI Boot
- Utiliser la ligne de commande et passer les commandes suivantes pour supprimer la partition EFI et n'avoir qu'une seule partition.


> diskpart
> list disk
> select disk 0
> clean
> ...


- Eteindre
- *Débrancher réseau*
- Rebooter sur le DVD > EFI Boot
- Avec l'utilitaire d'installation, Installer Windows 10, et voilà.


----------



## nicofem (24 Février 2018)

Maintenant que j'ai un windows fonctionnel.
Macomaniac, je repasse la commande diskutil list


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:               Windows_NTFS Réservé au système      524.3 MB   disk0s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS                         524.6 GB   disk0s2
```

et sudo gdisk /dev/disk0


```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: MBR only
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: not present


***************************************************************
Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format
in memory. THIS OPERATION IS POTENTIALLY DESTRUCTIVE! Exit by
typing 'q' if you don't want to convert your MBR partitions
to GPT format!
***************************************************************
```

Donc sur un windows fonctionnel, pas de GPT... est-ce étrange ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

*Nico*

Ton tuto (message #101) est susceptible de resservir.

Les informations retournées par *diskutil* et *gdisk* > ont de quoi surprendre dans le sens suivant : l'OS Windows-10 se trouve manifestement booté en mode *Legacy* (_old school_) et pas en mode *UEFI* (_new school_) -->


en ce que la seule table de partition existante (et donc utilisable) sur l'en-tête du disque est une *MBR* sur le bloc *0* - *MBR* décrivant selon son mode propre les partitions du *disk0*.


ce qui implique nécessairement en amont que l'*EFI*, pour pouvoir accéder le *disk0* > doit exécuter le code de démarrage de type *MBR* du bloc *0* >  exécution totalement impossible en tant que programme *EFI* > mais seulement possible par un programme de boot de type *BIOS* ancien. L'*EFI* est donc forcée d'*émuler* un *BIOS* - exactement comme s'il s'agissait de booter Windows-7 - càd. d'exécuter l'*émulation* *Legacy* qui fait partie de son implémentation.


ce qui implique nécessairement en aval que le *boot_loader* de Windows-10 exécutable par ce *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI* est un programme secondaire *bootmgr* de type *Legacy* > et pas un programme principal *bootmgr.efi* de type *UEFI* (qui ne pourrait être exécuté que par l'*EFI* - laquelle ne peut pas l'exécuter puisqu'en tant qu'*EFI* > son programme ne peut pas exécuter le code d'accès-disque recelé dans le *header* de la table de partition *MBR* du bloc *0*).

=> en résumé : tu as donc un Windows-10 démarré "à la Windows-7".


----------



## nicofem (24 Février 2018)

Bluffé par le fait que ce soit possible... et c'est peut-être la raison des soucis de redémarrage qui plantent après les microsoft update.
En tout cas merci pour ton aide et tes analyses pointues. J'espère que la méthode servira à d'autres si nécessaire.

J'ajoute à mon HowTo :
Au moment de l'installation initiale, windows se configure et demande un accès réseau.
Il propose alors une grosse mise à jour combinée. Je l'ai refusée (c'est elle qui avait tout fait planter lors de ma dernière (troisième) installation).
Une fois sur le bureau de Windows > j'ai bloqué les updates automatiques (j'ai quand même eu droit à une petite batterie de mise à jour de sécurité, mais c'est passé au reboot.
Par contre je n'ai plus d'installation auto des updates.
J'ai conscience que ce n'est pas viable dans le temps, mais je pourrai toujours aller chercher manuellement dans le catalogue des updates (sauf que je ne sais pas lesquelles pourraient m'empêcher de rebooter).
A suivre....


----------

